# 2004 cavalier spedometer not working



## fjacky (Jul 29, 2005)

My digital tripmeter works, my RPM gauge works, but my spedometer stays stuck on zero.

Thoughts?


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

fjacky said:


> My digital tripmeter works, my RPM gauge works, but my spedometer stays stuck on zero.
> 
> Thoughts?


I seem to remember this being a VERY common issue with the cavalier. Some stayed on zero, some on 110 and some were just off. It was a pretty widespread problem. You might want to do an internet search and see if there has been a resolution or quick fix (maybe even a recall?)


----------

